# Необычные симптомы при L5-S1



## Chivers (19 Авг 2015)

Добрый день. Буду благодарен за помощь, потому что врач у которого я консультировался, сказал что это невозможно.

Мне 24 года. Вес 74 кг

Появились тянущие боли в пояснице, отдающий в ногу, боль слева в животе и расстройство кишечника проблемы с потенцией (боли очень слабые, беспокоили больше спазмы в кишечнике и расстройство)

Прошел обследования по урологии и сделал 3 МРТ (брюшной полости, малого таза и поясничного отдела) Отклонения обнаружили только в пояснично кресцовом отделе.

Заключение МРТ:

Дегенеративные измения позвоночника с наличием передних и задних остеофитов, с участками субхрондального склероза в телах позвоночника и дегенерацией l4, l5.
Дегенеративный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне l4 l5 s1, грыжа мп диска l4, левосторонний проллапс мп диска L5.
L4 L5 - дорсальное широкое выпячивание диска с медианным акцентом до 6-7мм, с компрессией дурального мешка и корешковых каналов и с ужением каналов до 1-2мм. При норме больше 5мм.
Размеры позвоночного канала сагитальный - 14мм (норма 16-18мм)
Поперечный - 20мм(норме 20-21мм)
в сегменте l5 s1 левосторонная медианно-парамедиальное выпячивание до 5-6мм с компрессией дурального мешка и левого корешкового канала, с его сужением до 2 мм. Размеры позвоночного канала сагитальный 13 мм(норма 16-18мм)
Поперечный 26мм.(норма 24мм) Конус спинного мозга расположен обычно на уровне l1 и разделяется на нити конского хвоста.

Врач, у которого я консультировался, сказал что этот диагноз не может вызывать проблемы с органами таза.
Обострение длилось около 14-16 дней. Спустя 2 месяца после обострения, симптомы начались снова и точно такие же. Начинается тянущими чувствами в области поясници и ягодици слева и заканчивается проблемами с кишечником (понос)

Хотелось бы услышать мнение врача, который сталкивался с подобными случаями.


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2015)

*Chivers*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Авг 2015)

Покажите снимки МРТ. Какой диагноз поставил невролог и какое лечение назначил?


----------



## Chivers (20 Авг 2015)

Прикрепляю снимки МРТ и заключение.

Врач назначил курс общего массажа, после того как пройдет обострение. Массаж самый обычный, для улучшения кровообращения. Дал набор упражнений, которые нужно выполнять. И сказал развивать мышци спины. По поводу мануального массажа, он сказал, что пока нет сильных болей желательно не лезть, т.к можно спровоцировать рост грыжи и другие осложнения.

Но видимо я пойду к другому специалисту на консультацию. Будет здорово получить от вас комментарий.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Авг 2015)

Мало поперечных снимков!


----------



## Chivers (20 Авг 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Покажите снимки МРТ. Какой диагноз поставил невролог и какое лечение назначил?





Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Мало поперечных снимков!


Прошу прощения, думал нужны только те, которые выдали на пленке. Вот все остальные. (они на бумаге, поэтому качество хуже) Есть еще диск, если будет плохо видно, попробую посмотреть что на нем.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Авг 2015)

Вам желательно обратиться за помощью к мануальному терапевту, хорошо знающему вертеброневрологию, который  сумеет установить правильный диагноз и проведёт необходимое комплексное лечение.


----------



## Chivers (21 Авг 2015)

*Владимир Воротынцев*,


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вам желательно обратиться за помощью к мануальному терапевту, хорошо знающему вертеброневрологию, который  сумеет установить правильный диагноз и проведёт необходимое комплексное лечение.


Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## doc (21 Авг 2015)

Chivers написал(а):


> Появились тянущие боли в пояснице, отдающий в ногу, боль слева в животе и расстройство кишечника проблемы с потенцией (боли очень слабые, беспокоили больше спазмы в кишечнике и расстройство)


Проверьте мускулатуру тазового дна, передней брюшной стенки и подвздошно-поясничную мышцу, если найдёте такого специалиста.


----------



## Chivers (21 Авг 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Проверьте мускулатуру тазового дна, передней брюшной стенки и подвздошно-поясничную мышцу, если найдёте такого специалиста.


Большое спасибо за ответ.


----------



## FerrumBear (21 Авг 2015)

doc написал(а):


> если найдёте такого специалиста.


К сожалению, это ключевая фраза....


----------



## doc (21 Авг 2015)

В Москве с мышцами работает доктор Рудковский А.И.
Как минимум один специалист всё же есть)))
Хочется верить, что я знаю далеко не всех...


----------



## FerrumBear (21 Авг 2015)

doc написал(а):


> В Москве с мышцами работает доктор Рудковский А.И.
> Как минимум один специалист всё же есть)))
> Хочется верить, что я знаю далеко не всех...


А в Мурманске не знаете таких спецов? Может подскажете? Был один... Хомяк. И тот в Москву уехал ))


----------



## doc (22 Авг 2015)

В Мурманске работал замечательный иглотерапевт Кузьма Васильевич Гончарук.
Правда, давно нет от него известий. Поищите в интернете, должна быть информация.
Попробуйте с ним связаться, думаю, он знает местных специалистов.


----------



## FerrumBear (22 Авг 2015)

doc написал(а):


> В Мурманске работал замечательный иглотерапевт Кузьма Васильевич Гончарук.
> Правда, давно нет от него известий. Поищите в интернете, должна быть информация.
> Попробуйте с ним связаться, думаю, он знает местных специалистов.


Да нет их здесь.... таких специалистов... Большая деревня, все все и обо всех знают.


----------



## FerrumBear (22 Авг 2015)

*doc*, нашел в "одноклассниках" Кузьму Васильевича и его жену Эльзу. Отписал им письмо. Спасибо за наводку.


----------



## doc (23 Авг 2015)

Пожалуйста.


----------



## Chivers (2 Сен 2015)

Добрый день!
В острый период, ощущаю неприятные тянущие боли в пояснице и ноге, которые особо не беспокоят, больше проблем с вздутием живота и нарушением стула. Ощущение, будто пища плохо переваривается. От вздутия, болел живот внизу слева. 
Врач, который делал заключение МРТ (брюшной полости, малого таза, пояснично кресцового отдела) сказал, что моя ситуация с грыжей не может вызывать подобных симптомов. Врач, у которого я консультировался в Запорожье, сказал то же самое. 
Но эти симптомы возникают вместе с тянущей поясницей и ногой.
Сегодня прошел гастроскопию и колоноскопию (как и советовали эти врачи). "Патологий не обнаружено" 

В конце сентября я буду в Киеве, хотелось бы спросить, если ли в Киеве врачи, которые помогут разобраться с данной проблемой и назначат лечение?


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2015)

Chivers написал(а):


> В конце сентября я буду в Киеве, хотелось бы спросить, если ли в Киеве врачи, которые помогут разобраться с данной проблемой и назначат лечение?


Доктор Зинчук Игорь Григорьевич работает с пациентами в Киеве - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/136/


----------



## Chivers (3 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Доктор Зинчук Игорь Григорьевич работает с пациентами в Киеве - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/136/


К сожалению, этот врач тоже ответил мне, что подобных симптомов быть не может, учитывая заключение МРТ(задавал вопрос на его личном сайте) , а значит вряд-ли сможет помочь.


----------



## FerrumBear (4 Сен 2015)

Chivers написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> В острый период, ощущаю неприятные тянущие боли в пояснице и ноге, которые особо не беспокоят, больше проблем с вздутием живота и нарушением стула. Ощущение, будто пища плохо переваривается. От вздутия, болел живот внизу слева.
> ?


Просто смените пищевой рацион. Уберите на время фрукты и овощи, зелень, жареное, копченое, сильно соленое и мучное, крепкий алкоголь...
Для себя - отворное мясо, отворная рыба, отруби, перловка, греча, рис..., красное вино. Ваши руки - объем Вашей тарелки - три раза в день.  Пропейте омез недельки три + алмагель + мезимфорте после еды. Вечером поработайте с мышцами живота. Все пройдет, как не бывало. Удачи!


----------



## Chivers (4 Сен 2015)

FerrumBear написал(а):


> Просто смените пищевой рацион. Уберите на время фрукты и овощи, зелень, жареное, копченое, сильно соленое и мучное, крепкий алкоголь...
> Для себя - отворное мясо, отворная рыба, отруби, перловка, греча, рис..., красное вино. Ваши руки - объем Вашей тарелки - три раза в день.  Пропейте омез недельки три + алмагель + мезимфорте после еды. Вечером поработайте с мышцами живота. Все пройдет, как не бывало. Удачи!


Большое спасибо за совет!


----------



## Chivers (1 Ноя 2015)

Всем привет. Наконец-то я посетил врача в Киеве.
Был поставлен диагноз и назначено лечение:
Дискогенный L5S1 радикулоневрит в подостром периоде. Осложненная дископатия поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Лечение:
3 сеанса мануального массажа.
Дискус композитум и траумель S (смешивать по 1 ампуле и колоть 1 раз в неделю, 5 иньекций)
Протекон(хондропротектор) 30 дней по 1 таблетке.
Гель карипаин ультра втирать 2 раза в день
Комплекс из 11 упражнений выполнять 5 раз в неделю.
Спустя месяц лечения (после 3-5 часового седения за компьютером) почувствовал боль в пояснице справа( а грыжа у меня левосторонняя как я понял), боль возникает при малейшем прогибе назад. При хотьбе тоже редко удается выбирать правильное положение чтобы не испытывать боль, спать удобно только в некоторых позах, в остальных случаях больно. Подобное состояние со вчерашнего дня.

Посоветуйте пожалуйста что это такое, еще не сталкивался с подобными симптомами, раньше были только легкие тянущие боли и совсем с другой стороны(со стороны грыжи) врач находится в другом городе.


----------



## doc (1 Ноя 2015)

Совет прежний, см. пост №9.
Заодно нужно проверить и поясничную мускулатуру.


----------



## Chivers (5 Янв 2016)

Добрый день, возможно на форуме будут люди, с похожей ситуацией, поэтому решил отписаться.
Прошло несколько месяцев. Проблем с ЖКТ не было, с потенцией тоже.
Периодически чувствую неприятные ощущения в пояснице или ноге. Сразу в обоих местах не бывает. Чаще вечером.
Стал больше ходить, каждый день от 30 минут до 2 часов. Заметил, что от ходьбы чувствую себя отлично. 
Не делаю упражнений, заметил, что от упражнений и виса/подтягиваний на турнике эти неприятные ощущения возвращаются. С чем это связано понять не могу, ведь все пишут о пользе турника и ЛФК. 
 Нет острого периода, но и полного выздоровления(в плане самочувствия тоже) Будто какое-то вялое хроническое течение, стараюсь учиться правильно жить.


----------



## Chivers (29 Май 2016)

Всем привет. Прошло ещё 4 месяца. 
Есть хорошие новости и не очень. 
Был уже у 4х врачей, обратил внимание, что каждый из них лечит по своей стандартной схеме, особо не вникая в индивидуальные особенности. Был на 5 сеансах мануальной терапии, ни хуже ни лучше.
Что касалось моих проблем с кишечником и потенцией - очень помог совет doc. Спасибо, видимо проблема кроется в мышцах тазового дна. Выполняя упражнения кегеля, приседания с собственным весом, удаётся себе помочь. 
Но вопрос остаётся для меня открытым, почему тазовое дно то спазмируется, то наоборот расслабляется. ( то понос, то запор) упражнения помогают временно, затем их нужно делать снова.
Периодически(несколько раз в недел ю ) беспокоит будто бы чувство лёгкого холода в левом бедре. Болей нет, по ощущениям ноги одинаковой температуры. Когда укрываюсь, левая нога начинает немного потеть, затем все проходит. 
Сейчас лето, займусь плаваньем и похожу на грязи+радоновые ванны, живу на Азовском море - потом отпишу своё состояние.
Кто сталкивался с моими симптомами тазового дна и чувства холода в бедре, отпишитесь- буду рад. Хочу разобраться со своей проблемой.


----------



## AIR (30 Май 2016)

Неплохо бы посмотреть рентгеновский снимок спереди,  а не только сбоку... и жалобы поподробнее,  где локально именно болит, когда, как именно и так далее..


Chivers написал(а):


> чувства холода в бедре


Возможно поджимается чувствительный нерв..


----------



## Viktoria0502 (30 Май 2016)

*Chivers*, а как поняли,что мышцы тазового дна спазмированы?


----------



## Mangust (30 Май 2016)

Да, у меня тоже такой  же вопрос?


----------



## Chivers (31 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Неплохо бы посмотреть рентгеновский снимок спереди,  а не только сбоку... и жалобы поподробнее,  где локально именно болит, когда, как именно и так далее..
> 
> Возможно поджимается чувствительный нерв..



Прикрепляю все снимки, которые есть. Каких-то не хватает? МРТ уже почти год, возможно стоит сделать новые?
Беспокоит периодически чувство холода. Красным пометил где чаще, розовым где реже. Сразу в 2х местах не бывает.
Проходит это ощущение, если: Принять горячий душ, укрыться одеялом, поприседать, пройтись.
Затем может вернуться снова, а может и нет. Беспокоит исключительно ближе к вечеру и только в сидячем или лежачем положении. (80 %  сидя)  Очень сильно бедро реагирует на сквозняк, если заснуть днем в шортах и не укрыться, начинаются неприятные тянущие ощущения.
Все это только в левом бедре.
По утрам иногда бывает ощущение, что всю правую ногу я чувствую немного лучше, чем левую. Это сложно назвать онемением, когда я трогаю, щипаю, колю обе ноги - чувствительность одинаковая.
Когда пройдусь, сделаю гимнастику - проходит.
Еще, во время сидения, я заметил повышенное потоотделение в области кресца (боли нет)
Однажды, в месте где помечено красным, было ощущение, что кожа горит (ожог) неприятно было при прикосновении к коже бедра. Через 3-4 часа это прошло и больше не повторялось.
Болей не испытываю, только вот эти ощущения холода и изредко неприятные тянущие.
Когда этих всех симптомов нет, есть другие: устает поясница при длительной ходьбе и при прогибе назад тянет левую сторону. Затем, когда я делаю лфк, эти симптомы уходят, но с холодом в бедре - приходит. У меня возникло ощущение, что это спазм некоторых мышц, когда он есть - проблем с бедром нет.
Но предполагать не буду (знаю что врачей это раздражает)

Ниже напишу про дно таза.


----------



## Chivers (31 Май 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *Chivers*, а как поняли,что мышцы тазового дна спазмированы?





Mangust написал(а):


> Да, у меня тоже такой  же вопрос?


Все началось с ответа доктора на этом форуме, я начал читать и смотреть видео о каждой из мышц, на которые мне указали. (все-таки год прошел) все это время я ходил по врачам и изучал себя.
Вот однажды наткнулся на видео доктора Желч, на ютубе. (не знаю, запрещены ли тут ссылки, если нет, могу скинуть видео)
Там он рассказывает про диафрагму таза и пресс, что у людей, у которых грыжа, возникает спазм мышц которые находятся возле позвоночника поясничного отдела(как я понял защитная реакция) 
В связи с этим спазмом у человека может возникнуть запор, а при потуживании (пишу его словами))
человек травмирует эти мышци и возникает понос. Я частично узнал себя.
В то время, были такие симптомы:
Живот выпячивался вперед, не было аппетита, потенция была гораздо хуже обычного, пищеварение было плохое, тянущие ощущения внутри поясници. 
Я начал выполнять упражнения кегеля, качать пресс и заметил что это действительно повлияло на самочувствие. Связь наблюдал неоднократно. 
Вот до сих пор стараюсь разобраться и понять, как остановить этот  замкнутый процесс. 
Что касается врачей, когда я говорил им свои предположения и наблюдения, никто не воспринимал это. 
Либо давали стандартный набор медикаментозного лечения (невропатолог так и говорил медсестре "пиши нашу стандартную схему"  
Когда сообщил мануальному терапевту о проблемах, он сказал что для теста мышц нужны особые технологии. 
Затем я 15 минут лежал на его массажном столе (который сам делает массаж) и еще 15 минут мануальной терапии. После который я не чувствовал ни болей, ни облегчения. 
Так что я стараюсь во всем разбираться сам. Ездил и в Запорожье и в Киев, но еще не нашел врача, который бы реально хотел разобраться и помочь.

Все что меня беспокоит - имеет вялое хроническое течение, то одно, то другое, то третье.
Бывает 3-7 дней когда совсем ничего не беспокоит (по ощущениям 100% здоровый человек) но затем снова возвращается.


----------



## AIR (31 Май 2016)

Chivers написал(а):


> Когда этих всех симптомов нет, есть другие: устает поясница при длительной ходьбе и при прогибе назад тянет левую сторону.


Напряжение мышц поясницы и обязательно смотреть , как писал еще доктор Лукьянов  (doc), пояснично-подвздошную мышцу слева... кстати , её наряжение может способствовать раздражению  находящегося рядом кишечника...


Chivers написал(а):


> Затем, когда я делаю лфк, эти симптомы уходят, но с холодом в бедре - приходит.


Тоже всё правильно. ... мышцы поясницы расслабляются я и напряжение уходит, а вот чувствительная поверхностная веточка нерва поджимается. .


Chivers написал(а):


> Прикрепляю все снимки, которые есть. Каких-то не хватает? МРТ уже почти год, возможно стоит сделать новые?


Обычный снимок спереди... а то все представлены только сбоку..


----------



## Viktoria0502 (31 Май 2016)

*Chivers*, ссылки нельзя,а видео можно.Еще очень интересуют упражнения кегеля.Сбростте видео.У меня теже симптомы.С кишечником не знаю,что и делать.


----------



## Mangust (31 Май 2016)

У меня тоже что то похожее, утро начинается с дикой зудящей боли где то внутри слева даже не пойму где , в ягодице , под ягодицей если надавить то больно вообщем в прямом смысле начинаю лезть на стенку

*Viktoria0502*, а что с кишечником?

Кстати про упражнения кегеля, я где то читала что при спазме мышц тазового дна они вроде как не показаны так как еще больше вызывают спазм. Вроде как надо наоборот расслаблять только как


----------



## Chivers (31 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Напряжение мышц поясницы и обязательно смотреть , как писал еще доктор Лукьянов  (doc), пояснично-подвздошную мышцу слева... кстати , её наряжение может способствовать раздражению  находящегося рядом кишечника...
> 
> Тоже всё правильно. ... мышцы поясницы расслабляются я и напряжение уходит, а вот чувствительная поверхностная веточка нерва поджимается. .
> 
> Обычный снимок спереди... а то все представлены только сбоку..


Это МРТ брюшной полости и малого таза, тут видно спереди(если не ошибаюсь)
Но скорее всего не поможет(

 



Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *Chivers*, ссылки нельзя,а видео можно.Еще очень интересуют упражнения кегеля.Сбростте видео.У меня теже симптомы.С кишечником не знаю,что и делать.


Вот видео






А по поводу упражнений Кегеля, я видео не смотрел, показать на видео будет сложно.
Нужно сжимать мышцы на 5-10 секунд и затем расслаблять на 15-20 секунд. 20 раз.
Можно делать 3-5 подходов в день.
Качать пресс - тоже отлично, попробуйте лечь на пол и положить ноги согнутые в коленях на диван, чтобы они составляли угол 90 градусов. Не сгибаться до конца во время выполнения, чтобы не сгибалась поясница. Как на картинке, только ноги не висят в воздухе, а лежат на чем-то.
Мне это упражнение очень нравится.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (31 Май 2016)

Chivers написал(а):


> Нужно сжимать мышцы на 5-10 секунд и затем расслаблять на 15-20 секунд. 20 ра


спасибо за видео.А какие мышцы сжимать и расслаблять?мышщы живота?


----------



## La murr (31 Май 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> А какие мышцы сжимать и расслаблять?мышщы живота?


Мышцы влагалища, Виктория.
Интимные мышцы женщины.


> Как правило, чтобы обнаружить у себя эти мышцы предлагают пройти нехитрый тест. Нужно попытаться произвольно остановить мочеиспускание, не двигая при этом ногами (только при этом условии активизируются нужные мышцы). В обычной жизни мышцы тазового дна практически не задействованы, поэтому для их укрепления так необходимо прилагать дополнительные усилия. Такие, как упражнения Кегеля.


----------



## AIR (31 Май 2016)

Chivers написал(а):


> Это МРТ брюшной полости и малого таза, тут видно спереди(если не ошибаюсь)
> Но скорее всего не поможет(


Вобщем то да.... молодец того что видно не очень, как еще и вверх ногами...


----------



## Chivers (5 Мар 2017)

Всем привет, давно не появлялся.
Но недавно вспомнил сообщение одного из участников форума "когда у больного дела налаживаются, он забивает на форум"
Хочу написать небольшое продолжение, возможно пригодится кому-то из участников или мне в будущем.

В начале сентября 2016 мы собрались в Карпаты, чтобы подняться на Говерлу (самая высокая гора в Украине более 2000м)
Подниматься было очень тяжело, особенно человеку, который работает и отдыхает за компьютером. Во время спуска, ноги отваливались. Но я был рад, что это у меня получилось и настроение было отличное. На следующий день, мышцы ягодиц и ноги очень болели, ходить было тяжело (но так было у всех с нашей группы)
Но что я заметил:
Любые симптомы с пояницей, малым тазом - полностью исчезли, пищеварение стало идеальным, стул тоже что надо) Я подумал, что гора меня исцелила Конечно же понимая, что как-то повлияла работа мышц.
Через несколько недель, неприятные ощущения в поянице по утрам, не сформированный стул - начали возвращаться. И тут я вспомнил, что после подьема на гору, у меня все прошло и нашел вот это видео (ягодицы за 8 минут).






После выполнения этого комплекса - все опять наладилось. Я точно понял закономерность, но хотел бы задать вопрос, почему так? Как ягодицы влияют на поясницу и все мои проблемы?
Также, самое первое упражнение в этом видео - это приседания, а второе - выпады.
Во время выполнения первых упражнений (приседания и выпады) - у меня почти не напрягаются ягодицы, но очень напрягаются бедра. Пробовал другие варианты приседания, но не могу добиться, чтобы первыми уставали ягодицы, будто бы на бедра вся нагрузка.
Но вот в последних 3х упражнениях я могу добиться жжения в ягодицах и их тренировки, почему так?  И самое главное, неужели задница во всем виновата?


----------



## AIR (6 Мар 2017)

Chivers написал(а):


> Я точно понял закономерность, но хотел бы задать вопрос, почему так?


Если понятно, то зачем спрашивать


Chivers написал(а):


> Как ягодицы влияют на поясницу и все мои проблемы?


Положительно.. Здесь работают не просто ягодицы... количество работающих (в том числе нужных) весьма значительно...


----------



## dmitry1217 (24 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте. У меня схожие проблемы. Как Вы сейчас себя ощущаете?


----------



## Chivers (13 Мар 2019)

dmitry1217 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. У меня схожие проблемы. Как Вы сейчас себя ощущаете?


Здравствуйте, ощущаю лучше чем раньше.
Стараюсь делать ЛФК, особенно ягодицы. Когда они "включены" и работают при нагрузках, никаких проблем нету.
Есть несколько правил которые соблюдаю:
- Не спать на животе, если засну на животе, на утро будет неприятные ощущения в пояснице и плохое пищеварие или расстройство (я так и не понял почему так, но это не только у меня, а внятного объяснения даже на форуме не находил)
- Ежедневная ходьба
- Упражнения из видео выше "8 минут ягодиц"
Некоторые советы на форуме, я понял только спустя несколько лет. Например, когда спазмированы прямые мышци живота, поясница не дает сидеть на стуле ровно, вот хочется наклониться, забываешь и уже нос у монитора. И пищеварение становится хуже.
Иногда разминаю их мячиком тенисным, сразу и тонус ягодиц приходит. 
Вот так все связано. Кто говорит что первична грыжа, а мышцы это компенсируют, поэтому спазмируются. А кто говорит что первичны триггеры мышц, от них и грыжа появилась.


----------



## Shadowhawk (4 Май 2019)

Становая тяга хорошо ягодицы включает


----------



## Chivers (5 Авг 2020)

Всем привет, решил поделиться англоязычным видео о включении ягодиц 






Может быть доктора форума тоже прокомментируют, т.к это не просто блоггер, а исследования довольно знаменитого доктора.


----------

